# Cow still cleaning 13 days after birth?



## amysflock (Dec 3, 2008)

I just was outside combing Sheila for the first time since she delivered T-Bone on the 20th (!), and noticed she's still messy on the tail and hiney...looks like bloody mucus. Is that normal for having delivered two weeks ago tomorrow?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 3, 2008)

It's normal. Some don't do much drainage and others will for awhile. Just so long as it's not bright red it's okay.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 4, 2008)

an as long as she isnt stinking you know she hasnt retained any afterbirth in her.


----------



## amysflock (Dec 4, 2008)

What about Bridgit, who calved about 36 hours ago and still isn't showing any signs of cleaning? Could I have just missed it...meaning she passed the placenta and ate it, and just doesn't show any discharge?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 4, 2008)

That is very possible. Especially if there is none hanging out from her. Usually there is part of it hanging from them-the part that was around the calf.-and then they clean from there.


----------

